
Pixels are expensive - robin_reala
http://aerotwist.com/blog/pixels-are-expensive/
======
cpfohl
I haven't even finished the article yet, but this sentence is the best
sentence ever written in a technical article associated with a video: "If you
prefer watching over reading then here’s the session video"

I love that I don't have to go spend time watching something that I could
read, and later "Ctrl+F" inside.

~~~
incision
One of the things I love about using edX, which I wish would become a standard
for everything - synchronized transcripts for videos [1].

1: [http://i.imgur.com/sYHfGHe.png](http://i.imgur.com/sYHfGHe.png)

------
qnaal
Maybe one day the web ecosystem will calm down enough that designing a simple
interface doesn't need to be approached like designing a videogame engine on
an esoteric virtual machine.

~~~
camwest
I think these guidelines are for people really pushing the boundaries. If you
want a simple interface you can probably disregard all of these guidelines.

~~~
qnaal
Along with the obligatory poking fun at people having too much fun in the
html/css/js tarpit, I mean just faking a simple dynamic application interface-
the kind of 'simple interface' you take for granted on native programs- which
I have been led to believe needs to be optimized to work solidly on lower-end
mobile web devices.

------
rgawdzik
How are you getting the device emulator to have a phone border in Chrome?

